# Pirates of the Caribbean 2 movie



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone see the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie. I just saw it last night, and it was pretty damn good. The whole audience was quiet all night, unless something funny happened. So did anyone see it yet?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I took my mother and niece to see it today. Mother loved it, I thought it was a pretty good swashbuckler, the niece was a bit bored at the beginning, but Davy Jones and his crew got her attention. It was a bit long, and I thought some of the scenes were a tad groan-worthy, but all in all it was a Sunday afternoon well spent. The effects were pretty breathtaking and now we're ready for the third one. I like how this one had a cliff-hanger type ending.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I saw this last night. I liked it a lot, not as much as the first one though. Johnny Depp makes the movie.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw it saturday.Enjoyed it, but yea, first was better.It did make me want to do a Pirate Halloween. hmmm..there is always the backyard by the pool..


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I saw it Friday, and though I liked the first one better (better story, character development), my son liked the second one better (more monsters and action). Worth seeing.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I Cant WAIT to go see it! I wanted to go on Friday to the Drive in to see it, but got stuck at some friends place.. geeze... lol Will try and go this week... sounds great!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't see it but I guess the Ninja didn't like it :ninja: 
http://www.askaninja.com/


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

We went and saw it on Sat. I thought it was good, but the first one is better. My kids loved it though. We all cant wait for the 3rd one.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

I saw it Friday. While I do like the movie, I agree that the first one was better. The storyline was not as well done in this one, and I think Captain Jack was not as likable in this one as in the first. He went a little overboard with the character. I heard someone suggest it was like a cross between Blackbeard and Richard Simmons. 
That said, the cliff hanger ending was good, and it also assures a big opening weekend for Disney next year when pirates 3 is released, as everyone will want to know how it ends.
If you go to see it, I suggest renting the first one as many of the jokes will only make sense if you remember the first one.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I liked it, too, but there were a lot of things that felt like they were only thrown in because the audience responded so favorably to them the first time. Nothing wrong with pleasing the audience, I guess... Even the corny things were done well enough to not detract from the overall experience of watching it.

I actually liked the Captain Jack role a little better in this one, though the first one was definitely the better movie. It was a darker role this time around.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I saw it last night, enjoyed it.
Again, I'm a Depp fan, I own most of his movies.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Remember when Depp was in 21 Jump street? LOL - no point to that, just remember?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Remember Nightmare on Elm Street opening credits, "introducing Johnny Depp"


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw the second pirate movie last weekend.
It was good, but I liked the first one better.
The one thing I did notice was the way captain jack ran.
The way he moved his arms kind of looked like a sissy running.
Don't get me wrong, I love the captain jack caracter, but it just looked funny the way he ran.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We just got back from seeing this. Maybe I'm mellowing in my old age, but I have to say this was one fun ride. The SFX and the swashbuckling action were top notch and it was good to see the return of the old characters, even the ones who had small roles in the first movie.

I saw very little wrong with this film. The sword fights on the beach really sold this movie for me as they were well crafted and well choreographed. Like everyone, I loved the cliffhanger and waited for it just wondering. When it happened, it was a delight. 

Of a rating between one and five possible stars, I give this film a 4.5. Thumbs way, way up! The best flick I have seen this year.


----------

